# Porsche 993 4S 1997 - Paint Correction



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Boas

A 993 4S is not common with only 25,000 kms from 1997, one of the last to be made and in excellent condition besides the paint.


















During the repaint


















Paint correction started on the roof


















Engine cover



















































Pilar


















Bonnet repainted with huge sanding scratches










































Side fender


























front bumper


















Doors










































Sideways



























































Headlights and rear lights


























Withou the finish stage










rimms


























Motor


















Finished with Swissvax Crystal Rock





























































































































Outside at the sun
























































































































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great result!


----------



## Wilkoturo (May 10, 2012)

Brill


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

You surely did this stunning Porsche honour Rui!Always setting high standards with your attention to detail and paint correction!Thanks for sharing :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Very slick, and better than NEW! Nice work


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

awesome results


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

amazing job as usual Rui :thumb: This 993 looks fantastic!! For what i've seen on your facebook page, can't wait for the full write up on that S2000


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you guys and i finished a 993 RS ( Part II) i did last year.
I say it Part II because i changed the rear wing and the front lower spoiler.

It came nice ...more pics in a couple of days 



























































Regards

Rui


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Miguel Pestana said:


> simply stunning :thumb:


Obrigado Miguel :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish,great job:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Amazing finish,great job:thumb:


Thank you tony :thumb:


----------



## Wallyb (Mar 15, 2012)

Superb finish on both cars. It would be great to see you working via a video and also to learn what pad/polish combinations you were using.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Superb correction Rui :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great result achieved :thumb:.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Just incredible work Rui !!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wallyb said:


> Superb finish on both cars. It would be great to see you working via a video and also to learn what pad/polish combinations you were using.


Come to Portugal and i will teach you


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

maesal said:


> Just incredible work Rui !!





deni2 said:


> Great result achieved :thumb:.





Swell.gr said:


> Superb correction Rui :thumb:


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

These cars are gorgeous. Do you have any close up on the 4s Wheels more specifically the hub caps?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Olly1 said:


> These cars are gorgeous. Do you have any close up on the 4s Wheels more specifically the hub caps?


Sorry i don´t


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another top job from the master detailer Rui :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Another top job from the master detailer Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Very kind Mario , i hope all going well with you :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

very nice indeed Rui, congrats !

Baz


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> very nice indeed Rui, congrats !
> 
> Baz


Thanks Baz :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, on a nice car Rui!:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work, on a nice car Rui!:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Simply stunning, the gloss is out of this world...truly awesome work on an awesome original car, love it:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

veb said:


> Simply stunning, the gloss is out of this world...truly awesome work on an awesome original car, love it:thumb:


Yes indeed , a great car and thanks for the kind comments :thumb:


----------

